# Pmw Mechanical Collection



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

Nothing flash or valuable but a collection of bits and bobs, gathered mostly from e-bay.

Front row are badged Sekonda, second row are mostly Vostoks, Third row a mixed bag and back row are 24hr and calendar watches, mostly Raketa with Vostok and Poljot represented. My favourite back row watch is the Dolphin. Work wear is mostly front row.




























The 'sick parade', awaiting funds to go off for service/repair - half to fix , the rest as donors if parts are required.










Julian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Interesting collection Julian, I see you`ve also got one of those `Star` cased Vostoks, odd but nice









BTW I really like my Dolphin too, love the domed crystal


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

I happened across your ebay id this morning julian, you bought a watch from the same seller that i got a timex from.

You have been a busy boy







Nice collection and a nice box!


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I see you`ve also got one of those `Star` cased Vostoks, odd but nice


Nice collection Julian









They are a bit odd, like Mac says, & I quite fancy one of those 'star' cased Vostoks - a new 'mini-quest' for me


----------



## David75 (Apr 15, 2006)

Very nice collection Julian . I really like russian watches i have a very mint green chaika stadium a huge oval watch . And i also have an amphibian vostok . Russian watches are great =)


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Looks like you've got it bad Julian  .

What are Nos. 2, 3 and 4 on the second row down







?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

raketakat said:


> Looks like you've got it bad Julian  .
> 
> What are Nos. 2, 3 and 4 on the second row down
> 
> ...


2 & 3 are Services and 4 is a Poljot, all are 17 jewel movements.










Julian


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Julian Latham said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you've got it bad Julian  .
> ...


Interesting looking black dialed Services you have there Julian









Nice Poljot as well


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Missed this thread yesterday not to sure how, that's a really nice collection you have got going there Julian. Hope you can get the sick parade better soon


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Julian Latham said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like you've got it bad Julian  .
> ...


Thanks Julian  . They are nice "Services" aren't they Mac








.

The "tyre tread" on that Poljot threw me too







. I've not seen that one before







. Nice black dial too  .


----------



## marius (Mar 11, 2005)

I have that exact same Dolphin too, but on a black leather strap. I liked it so much, it became my everyday watch for a while, until I cracked the crystal. Got a new domed crystal for it last week, and it is not my everyday beater anymore. Got some curious comments about the 24 hr dial though.

Nice collection, sir.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

pg tips said:


> I happened across your ebay id this morning julian, you bought a watch from the same seller that i got a timex from.
> 
> You have been a busy boy
> 
> ...


 so, pg thinks julian has a nice box



















































seriously though, julian you have some real nice ruskies there mate 

john


----------

